# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du lịch Tây Nguyên cảm xúc người trong cuộc

## phuongoanh2qdt

Suốt những ngày du lịch Thái Nguyên tôi rất nhung nhớ loa kèn tháng tư của Hà Nội, phần vì nao nao khi nghĩ tới chuyến đi sắp kết thúc. Những con đường bao giờ cũng thú vị hơn là những cái đích đến, biết làm sao. Giờ nghĩ lại, có lẽ bởi cảm giác &quot;muốn đi&quot; còn chưa hết. Thực là những cuộc thiên di chẳng mấy khi có điểm dừng. 



 Đến chừng nhấc được mông đứng dậy thì chủ lại níu tay bảo cho thử hai loại quý ngâm riêng cho chủ uống, bởi cái duyên &quot;lâu lắm chẳng gặp cô gái nào uống được rượu nhiều mà vui&quot;. Hai loại, một xanh ngắt ngằn ngặt được ngâm từ mười mấy loại rau mầm trong rừng, một vàng óng ánh được ngâm từ chín loại bào thai thú rừng, mỗi loại một chén thôi, cũng đủ để nhớ mãi. Đồ ăn ở đây khá đơn giản, nhớ nhất một quán ăn nằm nép mình trên đường đi xuống Suối Vàng. Khách tới, chủ mời rượu &quot;chỉ tính tiền đồ ăn, rượu uống được càng nhiều càng tốt&quot;. Hai vợ chồng vui thú điền viên lúc nào cũng tươi cười tất bật. Quán không treo biển, khách khéo duyên thì gặp. Đồ ăn rất ngon, cơm lam, gà nướng, thịt heo mọi nướng, giá rẻ, rượu ngon miễn phí, khách cứ gọi là say ngất ngư chẳng muốn đi tiếp.

Ở đây, quán cafe nào ngồi cũng thấy dễ thương. Nhưng thích nhất là ngồi ở Tùng thật sớm ngắm người dân bắt đầu vào chợ hoặc lúc chiều khi chợ đồ cũ vừa dọn ra. Buổi trưa lon ton qua Mei Xuân Hương vì thấy một loạt xe vespa cổ đứng thẳng hàng nhìn thích mắt. Thích nghe nhạc có thể đi xa hơn một chút, leo lên Audiophile - nằm trong một ngôi biệt thự trắng cách thành phố 7 km - chỉ mở buổi chiều, chủ quán dễ thương, nhạc dễ thương, khung cảnh dịu êm và những ô cửa sổ đầy sáng. Từ cửa sổ Audiophile có thể thấy chùa Lâm Tiền Ni xa thăm thẳm trốn trong núi, chỉ khoe ra bức tượng Phật trắng toát, trường Cô Văn lạnh lẽo phía lưng đồi, những ngôi nhà thấp mái lụp xụp của một Đà Lạt không khách du lịch. Tôi đến 
Du Lich Thai Nguyen có Đà Lạt</font>thành phố hoa vào cuối buổi chiều, sương mù bắt đầu dày lên. Đi bộ là giải pháp tốt nhất sau mấy tiếng ngồi xe, cũng là để hít hà mùi hương của phố xá. Đà Lạt khi tôi đến, có rất nhiều ấn tượng, cả kỷ niệm nữa. Đêm đầu tiên ấy, lên Cung Tơ Chiều gặp chị Giang, nghe chị hát, nói chuyện một chút với &quot;người đàn bà điên&quot;. Chị vừa trêu, vừa lấp lửng về vườn quỳnh hương bí mật lẩn khuất trong những ngọn đồi ở Đà Lạt. Và rồi, một chút bâng khuâng khi chị bảo &quot;em may mắn lắm, vì Đà Lạt chẳng mấy khi vừa có trăng sáng vằng vặc vừa có sương mù dày đặc như thế đâu...&quot;. 

Ở Buôn Mê Thuột có làng trong phố khá hiện đại. Dân trong buôn là những người theo công giáo lâu đời có trình độ và thu nhập khá cao. Nếu có thời gian, chính những con người hiện đại ấy sẽ chia sẻ với bạn những phong tục tập quán đẹp mà họ trân trọng và gìn giữ hay hơn nhiều những người dân tộc nghèo ở các buôn xa.

Thác Gia Long đẹp một cách hiền hòa, thác Draysap thì ngược lại. Rộng rãi, cuồng bạo, mãnh liệt, hùng vĩ, mát mắt... có rất nhiều từ để có thể miêu tả ngọn thác Khói nổi tiếng này. Chính xác thì nó như một dải mây trắng xóa vắt ngang làn trời xanh ngắt, bọt sóng lúc nào cũng bạc đầu và sôi sục. Trong thác Draysap có một con đường đi xuyên qua thác nước dâng quá đầu gối. Vào trong, chỉ nghe tiếng nước xối dữ dội lạnh buốt nhưng sung sướng. Cảm giác tuyệt vời không thể nào quên! Đến Du Lich Đa Lat, bạn có khá nhiều lựa chọn giữa thác và rừng. Từ 7h sáng mặt trời đã rực rỡ, nắng và gió đều dữ dội. Tuy nhiên, cũng bởi cái nắng ấy mà bầu trời xanh đến kỳ dị - còn xanh hơn cả trời Mộc Châu. Đường đi vào hai ngọn thác hùng vĩ qua một đoạn đèo dốc, khá vắng vẻ làm tôi nhớ Mộc Châu, cũng bầu trời xanh như không thể, những đoạn dốc lên xuống, nắng mềm lại, bướm trắng bay rợp trời, cứ như mình lạc vào thế giới khác. Chạy xe một mình vì thế trở nên vô cùng thú vị! 

Xe máy ở Pleiku rất khó thuê vì thành phố này không phát triển mạnh về du lịch còn đồ ăn không rẻ, có lẽ do dân ở đây khá giàu. Buổi tối mình thích mê cảm giác đi trong bụi sương, lên lên xuống xuống ở những con đường dốc thoai thoải vắng người. Cũng chỉ buổi tối mới thấy các &quot;em Pleiku&quot; không bịt kín mặt, rất dễ thương.

Ngôi chùa Minh Thành được đầu tư xây dựng từ chục năm nay mà vẫn chưa xong, đẹp và hùng tráng với khuôn viên rộng, đứng từ trên bậc thềm có thể trải mắt thấy một vùng bình nguyên lớn. Tôi đặc biệt yêu thích những &quot;long đầu đao&quot; trên mái chùa này - cứ ngước lên là như thấy chúng đang bay lượn trên mây xanh. Cảm giác về Biển Hồ là không hùng vĩ và đẹp như tôi đã đọc và tưởng tượng, chỉ thấy hơi giống vùng Thung Nai của Hòa Bình bởi màu của nước và bầu trời.* Ảnh Vẻ đẹp Tây Nguyên Băng qua những dải đồi vàng rực dã quỳ cuối mùa và những bát ôtô cẩm tú cầu ngả màu, tôi tới Pleiku. Ấn tượng đầu là nắng Pleiku, rất đặc trưng Tây Nguyên, khát cháy và khô cong. Một ngày có thể thấy đủ 4 mùa, từ 5h chiều trở đi là mát mẻ, chập tối là lành lạnh sương buông, 9h tối thành phố vắng tanh. Ở đây có phố cafe rất dễ thương, café ngon, thơm, uống 2-3 ly vẫn thòm thèm. Thinh thích nơi này vì những con dốc thơm mùi cafe, và những nụ cười thân thiện chất phác của người dân. Những nụ cười, ở một vùng đất xa lạ, khi bạn chỉ có một mình, khiến bạn dễ xúc động và mủi lòng biết mấy... 
&quot;Chuyến đi Du lịch Thái Nguyên vừa rồi có lẽ là chuyến đi ý nghĩa nhất trong năm. Cảm xúc về nó mạnh tới mức mỗi lần nghĩ tới đều cảm thấy bồi hồi, có lúc thấy ngạt thở vì nhớ, có lúc thấy chơi vơi...

----------

